# Mark Buehrle Pitches Perfect Game



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=290723104





> CHICAGO -- The 105th pitch of Mark Buehrle's day broke in toward Gabe Kapler, who turned on it and connected. Buehrle looked up and knew -- his perfect game was in jeopardy.
> 
> Just in as a defensive replacement, Chicago White Sox center fielder DeWayne Wise sprinted toward the fence in left-center, a dozen strides. What happened next would be either a moment of baseball magic or the ninth-inning end of Buehrle's bid for perfection against the Tampa Bay Rays.
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That was awesome. raise01:


----------

